# I got a moss ball!



## atclarkson (Jan 22, 2009)

These things are fascinating.... not even sure why, I just think it's so cool... and the shrimp love it!


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

ooooooh! where from?


----------



## atclarkson (Jan 22, 2009)

BA Newmarket, they have 6 or 7 of em (I got the smallest one  )


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

You should see them in nature. There's a lake in Japan filled with them. It looks wiiiiiieerd to see all these soft ball size balls of algae rolling around everywhere.


----------



## atclarkson (Jan 22, 2009)

I'd love to see that, I read a bunch about them a while back, I never figured I'd see em in BA tho


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

They are cool I have project in the works right now with them If it works out Ill put up some pics on the weekend.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Not sure exactly where I heard this, or where these actual "moss" balls come from but...

Are they not becoming in risk of going extinct in the wild due to pollution/farming for fish market?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Chris S said:


> Not sure exactly where I heard this, or where these actual "moss" balls come from but...
> 
> Are they not becoming in risk of going extinct in the wild due to pollution/farming for fish market?


I'm not sure about the extinction if these "moss" balls (actually Cladophora algae, so more appropriately, algae balls ). I did hear some rumours about this awhile back, but I think they were just that (rumours that went unsubstantiated).


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Darkblade48 said:


> I'm not sure about the extinction if these "moss" balls (actually Cladophora algae, so more appropriately, algae balls ). I did hear some rumours about this awhile back, but I think they were just that (rumours that went unsubstantiated).


Actually they were becoming decimated in one of the natural populations in Japan and Iceland for unknown reasons.

But part of the Lake Akan (Japan) problem was that tourists were taking them home from the relatively shallow waters of the lake.


----------



## atclarkson (Jan 22, 2009)

and from what I've read, Japan asked the locals to bring them back to the lake, and many did. The 'population' if you will, has been reestablished. The aquarium trade ones now are probably farm harvested.


----------



## FishyCracker (Feb 5, 2009)

Well that is good news, considering I want a moss ball too now!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Yep, I'd guess 100% of them are farmed now due to the fact that they're protected in all 3 countries where they naturally occur.

They're not too hard to culture too. Just take bits of a moss ball and raise it in an environment where they tumble gently


----------



## ka NUK (Dec 19, 2008)

So here is my "value added" contribution:









Is this what we are talking about? Never knew such a thing existed!

Cool!  
(I would want if I had the room... )

ka NUK


----------



## atclarkson (Jan 22, 2009)

those be them!
Marimo balls i've heard them called too

pretty cool huh?

my cherries hang out underneath them in the shade lol.... and the rasboras pick at them


----------



## atclarkson (Jan 22, 2009)

shrimp love it, even the fish seem to take a liking to it. The shrimps will hide under it in the shade.

ignore my calcium covered glass


----------



## Julian (Jun 29, 2008)

menagerie pretty much always has them i think, at least i assume they are the same one you are talking about


----------



## atclarkson (Jan 22, 2009)

menagerie is in the city, aren't they?


*shudders at thought of travelling to the city*


lol


----------



## _Green_ (Dec 30, 2008)

that is pretty cool

I love what you've done with the driftwood 

I might be going to menagerie on the weekend, looking forward to going there, not looking forward to where I have to go lol


----------



## atclarkson (Jan 22, 2009)

haha thanks Ross, it's gonna look great when it really grows in!

I didn't tell you, I cut it down a bunch (as I'm sure you can tell) and after a week or so of being in there, the screw broke! lol So I pulled it out and put a new screw in, the base isnt covered up as nice, but it does the trick, and it hides the outlet of the powerhead perfectly!


----------



## _Green_ (Dec 30, 2008)

atclarkson said:


> haha thanks Ross, it's gonna look great when it really grows in!
> 
> I didn't tell you, I cut it down a bunch (as I'm sure you can tell) and after a week or so of being in there, the screw broke! lol So I pulled it out and put a new screw in, the base isnt covered up as nice, but it does the trick, and it hides the outlet of the powerhead perfectly!


I didn't notice lol, looks great though. I wish the moss on mine was looking so good.


----------



## atclarkson (Jan 22, 2009)

haha its an inch shorter, and about 6 inches narrower.

thanks for the complement on the moss


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

I've got two in mine, they are amazing to watch.


----------



## FishyCracker (Feb 5, 2009)

I really like what you've done Clarkson, when can you come over for a beer and help me with my tank.


----------



## atclarkson (Jan 22, 2009)

lol thanks 

depends whats on tap


----------



## Camper (Feb 7, 2009)

How much does the Moss ball? I mean whats the price range?


----------



## atclarkson (Jan 22, 2009)

mine was 7.99 at BA's


----------

